# Norwegian Armed Forces Aircraft Collection



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have noticed that there is no threads on the Museum located outside Oslo in Norway ( the Location is 5 minutes with bus from the main airport at Gardermoen ) the name is "Forsvarsmuseets Flysamling gardermoen"

this collection contains 30+ aircrafts..some uniqe in the world like the Northrop N3PB ( last survivor of only 24 buildt in 1939 )
it also has a genuine He 111 P2 from 1938 with combathistory

in this thread i thought i would post pictures and news from the museum as things go along and also perhaps post pictures of details from aircrafts on display.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 15, 2009)

a few more pictures from the display


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 15, 2009)

a few more


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm thinking a visit to Oslo might be a good idea. Thanks for the pics. Time to get in touch with Ryanair...


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 15, 2009)

F-86 F Sabre
Rumpler Taube. Original from 1910
Bristol B2EF from WW1 with combat history and original from 1916..bought by the norwegians in 1917 from England
Interstate cadet from WW2 ( used in Little Norway in canada to train norwegian pilots )
and a twin otter on display


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2009)

Great stuff here Ju88A1.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice stuff! If I had thought about it I would of made more time whilst I was transferring to/from Lillehammer however the flight times and transfer times weren't going to work for a visit. So thanks for the pics.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice lookin' airplanes!

TO


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice group of pics Mr.G. Thanks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2009)

Great stuff Gutt....keep 'em coming!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like a great musuem Guttorm, many thanks!!!!!


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 15, 2009)

If I was to ever get to Oslo, that museum would be my first stop! Super pictures!

It looks like a very people friendly museum. I didn't see any barriers to keep people away from the many planes. I like that!!!

You can be very proud of the museum.

Bill G.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks a lot for the comments.. and yes..we dont have any barriers and we let people touch and see the aircrafts as they are but the old ones from 1912, 1917..and the farman from 1918 is behind barriers..as those are fragile..and ofcourse the inside of the A/c `s are off limits but if some of the restorationstaff is present and people have certain request we open them up and let them inside in most of the A/C `s

here is a few interiorshoots..
He 111
Ju 52
C-47
and two pics of the famous Northrop N3PB

and if anybody here is comming to oslo let me know..i might just be around to give you a tour


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 15, 2009)

a few shoots..some that the visitors will never see..like the "C" on the back of the He 111..and also a shoot from the C-130 cockpit when it was outside arriving from the Air Force.. but watch the kids when visiting the museum..we have sharp original german barbed wire around the guns near the Ju 52..and you cant sue people in Norway if something happens..as we dont have those kinds of laws..hehe
and also i interiorshoot from the Ju 52..the only Ju 52 in the world with all 4 Mg 15`s mounted..one up in the nose..one on each side and one in the rear


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the super interior shots!

Here is a story you might enjoy.

Back in 2006, my girl friend and myself were at the Air Force Museum to be a part of the 64th anniverssary reunion of the Doolittle Raiders. On the first day we got to the museum just after it opened. I wanted to try to get some underneath shots of the F-105 and F-111. Few people were at the Museum and we headed for the planes located in the back hanger. We were the only visitors. So I asked a docent if I could slide under the airplanes for the pictures of the gear bays and bomb bay of the F-111. He looked around and said yes, but be quick. 

So I quickly got on my back and slid under the planes and got my pictures. So the story ended I thought.

The second evening was the formal dinner to honor the 8 Raiders that were able to be there. We just picked a table off to the side. We had only been sitting there a few minutes when a gentleman at the table asked me if I was the person that took the pictures under the F-105 and F-111. I said yes. Then he asked how I managed to get the permission from the head of the museum? I sheepishly said I didn't. I just asked the docent.

This gentleman was working on Patches nearby and saw me take the pictures. He said he was all set to run over and yell at me, but saw the docent and didn't day anything.

I hope the nice docent didn't get into any trouble over this!

And I got autographs of all 8 Raiders, Gen Doolittle's son and grandson, and two authors. And I got my picture taken with Astronaut Lt Gen Dave Scott who flew on Gemini 8, Apollo 9, and walked on the moon on Apollo 15.

So quite a two days!!!!

Bill G.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 15, 2009)

awsome storie.. i was allowed into th enola gay before the center opened.. but when the curator came all hell broke loose.. but after some back and fourth he realized who i was and that i knew how tho handle old birds so it setteled..but i really dont understand why some museums are so perplex about letting people up close..i mean..its warmachines made to handle many G`s and stuff..so they dont get ruiend by anybody giving them some close up shoots.. the flash is not as harmfull as 20mm or 88mm flak..hehe

but that sounded like a great day..i have pics with me and buzz aldrin,and also Bill anders when they visited our museum. a great honour to meet those guys


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2009)

You must have read my mind Guttorm! I was going to ask you if it was possible to see shots of the inside of the HeIII - any chance of seeing the bomb-bay and rear fuselage interior sometime?
Terry.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 15, 2009)

will post that in the next days..on my way to bed now..way to late here..hehe


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 15, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> awsome storie.. i was allowed into th enola gay before the center opened.. but when the curator came all hell broke loose.. but after some back and fourth he realized who i was and that i knew how tho handle old birds so it setteled..but i really dont understand why some museums are so perplex about letting people up close..i mean..its warmachines made to handle many G`s and stuff..so they dont get ruiend by anybody giving them some close up shoots.. the flash is not as harmfull as 20mm or 88mm flak..hehe
> 
> but that sounded like a great day..i have pics with me and buzz aldrin,and also Bill anders when they visited our museum. a great honour to meet those guys



We have both met some very special people. It is an honor to be able to meet people that have made history.

I can see the hands on/hands off debate from both sides. If the plane has a famous UNRESTORED paint job, then it should be hands off. To me that is no debate. If the aircraft has completely new paint then some touching should be allowed. 

I have sat in many cockpits of aircraft at the Kalamazoo Aviation Museum. Air Zoo :: The Total Flight Experience :: Kalamazoo, Michigan Those are very special moments for me. I have also been in B-17 Sentimental Journey at Tempe, AZ and the Spanish He-111 they had before it crashed. I so enjoyed being in those two. I could just take my time and just let my mind drift back in time. I wondered what it must have been like to have been in that spot in combat. Knowing me, I would probably need to wear diapers! 

I have been in a few others.  

I look forward to your bomb bay pictures of your He-111. I have a 1/72 Hasegawa kit to build. I want to build it with the bomb bay doors open. So any and all pictures in that area, inside and out, would be most welcome!

At times like this I so love the internet and forums like this! There ain't anyway I would be able to go to Oslo soon. But with all that is here, well, it is almost the same as being there.

If I ever do travel back to Europe, I will let you know! I look forward to meeting you!

Bill G.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2009)

Good stuff Mr G. Nice stories Bill.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 16, 2009)

nice stories  keep em`comming  i cant find my pics of the interior in the bomb bay so i will take som new ones one of the next days.
here is one from the erar towards the bomb bay in the He 111 and the bolagunner position ( bottom gunner )

i also love sites like this on the internet..it erally opens up a lot in the wrold and learn about things one dident knew about ..seeing things one will never see and hearing stories one would never hear


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sa Gutt, hur manga ol skulle det kosta mig for fa klattra in...? 2, 4, 6...10?

So Gutt, how many beers would cost me to get inside...? 2, 4, 6...10?

Or a "small" donation? 

Great pics....MORE please!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2009)

Great pics Mr. G, thanks very much!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2009)

Lovely stuff Mr. G.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 17, 2009)

lucky 13..i think it will cost you something like just showing up at the museum sometime..and ofcourse if i am there we can let you climb aboard


----------



## DBII (Apr 17, 2009)

wonderful pictures

DBII


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks 

some pictures of some "offices" in the museum

T-33
vampire ( two seater trainer)
bell UH-1B
Spitfire Mark XI photoversion
Twin Otter


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 17, 2009)

a few more..

the top is of the man posting these pics.. in the tail of the Ju 52
doing my duty
F-104 G two seater ( not CF )
RF 104
RF 104
Rumbler Taube




let me know if pics are wanted, details or something..


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 17, 2009)

some pictures from the Northrop N3PB..


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweet shots there Guttorm!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds like a plan to me G-Man!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2009)

Great shots Mr.G! BTW, I'm going to stowaway in Jan's suitcase!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2009)

Great material and shots Junkers88A1. Thank you for posting!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Great shots Mr.G! BTW, I'm going to stowaway in Jan's suitcase!!


Not if I can offer him more beer than you, Terry! 

Man I'd love to tour that museum, awesome stuff...thanks for posting all the great photos!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2009)

Well it looks like we have a bidding war. I bid 2 pints of Guinness .

Nice pics Mr G.!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2009)

Two pints of Guinness and a wee dram!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (May 9, 2009)

dont you guys have a ny light ale ? hehe
i sure dont like that dark brown ale  and if Aron Brooks from USA bring some hot sauce from taco bell he is winning the bid.. LOL


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2009)

YOUR ON!!!!!!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jun 24, 2009)

some updates on the Junkers 52. The Ju has now gotten all its Mg 15 drums installed in the cabin and the rear top gunner. as far as i know this is now the only Ju 52 in the world fully equiped with all guns and all drums ! it really start to look like a worrier now 
the next step is to get the seats done as they are missing..just the frame left.
two of the pictures show the Ju 52 as the crew would have seen it during nightflying ! the instrumentpanel is lit up by two lamps mounted on the controlcolums ( original lights )

we have also gotten the original Mg 15 tool/spare part kit ( note little red/brown leatherbag on wall in rear gunner position

the twin barrel signalflaregun is not in on a daily basis..its just put in its original place in the rear gunner position for the picture !


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jun 24, 2009)

we have also elevated the Nike hercules missile a bit so it looks a bit more aggresive..that is one heavy missile


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2009)

Ju-52 looks excellent!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool shots Junkers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2009)

The Ju-52 was awesome, Great pics!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2009)

Sh!t...I missed this one...great pics!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys  here is a update picture from the Ju 88 restoration..


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Sh!t...I missed this one...great pics!



Likewise, thats a great looking museum and you've certainly given us the 'flavour' with your shots, thanks for posting them


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks GeeDee
my pleasure and from a guy like you i take that as a GREAT compliment as i have seen all the great shoots you have shared with us here also..so this is the least i can do  and the same to all others as well for sharing info and pictures  will post more in the near future  and if there is any particular shoots from any particular planes in our museum you folks in here want to see let me know 

have a nice weekend folks


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2009)

WOW - thats the first time I've ever seen the inside of a Ju-88. EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jun 26, 2009)

you can follow the restoration of the Junkers 88 on my website. I try to keep it updated regulary with high resolution pictures. also many other pictures from the museum 

JU88.net


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great stuff Gutt!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 2, 2009)

Cool shots Junkers! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 5, 2009)

Dang GF, I dont know where you get all the time for every thing you've worked on!!!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks guys. and midcrow..i wish the day had 12 more hrs each day..that would made it easier 
just a small Ju 52 cockpitupdate..got the leathercushin over the door remade and installed  now i need to get the leather fpr the cockpitseats done and the seatcovers in the rear compartment done also


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 6, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> thanks guys. and midcrow..i wish the day had 12 more hrs each day..that would made it easier
> just a small Ju 52 cockpitupdate..got the leathercushin over the door remade and installed  now i need to get the leather fpr the cockpitseats done and the seatcovers in the rear compartment done also



Very nice shot and very cool news. You ever get confused on where you should work next. Excellent job there!!!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 7, 2009)

always somem places that need work.. and sometimes i do get confused as where to work next.. its always something that needs to be done here and there and not enough time.. 
but i try my best..and do what i feel like doing and what seems to be the most important at the moment


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 7, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> always somem places that need work.. and sometimes i do get confused as where to work next.. its always something that needs to be done here and there and not enough time..
> but i try my best..and do what i feel like doing and what seems to be the most important at the moment



Well to be frank your doing an awsome job!!!! Tell your boss you deserve a raise


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 25, 2009)

a small update from the museum.. the transportwagen for the Flak 20 has arrived and are up for restoration.. since these pictures was taken it has been taken apart completely and are ready for sandblasting.
the black steelbars that are welded on it is not original and has been removed.. ( was used by the norwegian armed forcses after the war so they welded on these things.. but they came of easily and without damaging the original structure ) it was easy to take apart..did that last night and took me two hrs to dismantle the whole thing 
and the flamedamper on the gunbarrel has been removed and cleaned and painted black as it should be.. no idea why it was painted like this in the 70`s
but when all complete and repainted it will be a nice little addition to the collection


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2009)

Man, that looks fun, nice!

What's the plane in the back ground?


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 25, 2009)

thats the Ju 52 behind the gun ( i guess you knew that..hehe )..behind the trolley is the Ju 88


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2009)

Man, some people have all the fun!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2009)

Micdrow said:


> Man, some people have all the fun!!!



So true, so true.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

well..i dont see flying warbirds passing by my house like you do Midcrow..hehe
here is a picture of the Flak 20 wagon dismanteled..one can clearly see the different colours it has had over the years.
when sandblasted it will be painted in the black/grey early war year colours..and also one update from the Ju 88 cockpit. working on the controlcolumn and all the rods going from it.. getting that back in order. and a snapshot from the bottom gondola and the progress on that.. still a long way to go on that part.. but installing and testfitting of parts is needed ( its still in primer yellow ) and just had the leathercushions made ( the internal rubbercushions are original..it just needed new outer "skin" )


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> well..i dont see flying warbirds passing by my house like you do Midcrow..hehe



Ok you got me there, I get to see a few fly by for 7 days. You get to work on them every day  though the T-28 formation sounds like its going to be good. EAA announced they are expecting 40 of them.

The Junkers Ju-88 is really coming to shape now. You guys have been busy. What year is it expected to be on display if I may ask.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

thats true..hehe
anyway..we have no timelimit on the Ju 88..it will take the time it takes as its a one shoot restoration.. we want it to be done right with all details as it were in 1940. so when its done..its done.. no sooner or later


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

and one for you midcrow..how it looked before we started restoration..fresh out of the water..so you cans ee how it has progressed the last 4 years


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

and a few more,,so..we have come some way down the road..but it will take the time it takes..and thank god we dont have a limit hanging over us  so that means i can play with the other stuff as well like the Ju 52, He 111 and as you know other things


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

sorry..tha one got a bit bit but you can rezise that Midcrow  *please* 

ans also how we paint details on a He 111 in Norway..see..no ropes..no ladders.. no safetymeasurements..'just me.. a pencil and climp up..and if i fall its my fauly..cant sue anybody ( we dont have that system here in Norway..  
and that is quite a fall down on hard concrete.. lol so i was a bit nervous the furthre out i got.. bu i am still here and nothomg happend..but if something does happen..
they do give lovely awards if wounded..here is my diploma for getting my finger run over by the nosewheel of a F-104 and cruhshed..it was only 1,4 tonns preassure on the nosewheel so it only flattetend my finger and casting for three months next..and look what i got from the museum..its proudly displayed on my wall here ( it happened whe we loaded a C-104 into the C-130 for shippmnet to usa.. and the F-104 started sliding fast into the side of the 130--could have been disiaster..but i stopped it b throwing myself in front with a small plank..and i stopped it..but it was actually standing on the plank..with my fingers underneath..and one finger took all the weight. i love this diploma..  signed by the director of the museum..the curator and even the official museum stamp 
and ofcourse i was presented the wounded in battle medal with horrays from kings and queens.. NOT..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2009)

WOW, that's impressive how much you have acheived with the Ju 88.

DAM fine job!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks  its been a long and dirty job..but it pays out well now when starting to look something 

anywhay..a doublepost of my jacket and explonations..hehe

now about the jacket,,during WW2 the svastikas was "killmarks" and on mine its luftwaffe plane i have lifted up ( salvaged ) so instead of downed confirm kills its "uplifted" confirmed salvages )
each bombmissionon min is a mission flown in a military plane ( need to add more bombes on it soon to uptade it ) and each bomb resembles different type of military aircarfta,,not just WW2..
about the tank is from when i drove the Panhter ( and a panzer III so it should be one more tank also ) so my "nerd" pilot jacket is ofthen used on airshows and stuff..and its sure raise comments hehe and i figures it needed some explonation..
the "turtle" riding the bomb is my logo and me on top 
Ride`em !!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 27, 2009)

I have to agree with VB.
It almost doesn't look like the same aircraft.
Great job.






Wheels


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2009)

Done my friend, awsume job on the Ju-88. Love the jacket. Id be happy just to fly in one warbird let alone may.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2009)

WHOA!!!!!! That's incredible Junkers! I just restore cars. I think you got the better job.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks  but restoring cars is faster and easier.. when doing that one can kinda see the end resault.. restoring a bomber is a endless job ( feels like it ..hehe ) always tonns of parts that needs attention


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 31, 2009)

some updates from our C-130. it was decommisined last year and given to the museum for preservation, but all interior was stripped out ( as it was stored outside for some wet winter months and even the covers on the wall was taken out ) so we have gotten all the interior back from 335 Sqd and have finally gotten it all back in place ( finally done yesterday with the seats and all, ) we have decided to only have half the cabin filled with seats and the other half as cargo ! so its now 100% complete ( except from two first aid kits )


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

What a beaut!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree Vikingberserker  here is some pics from when it arrived.. as you see even the engines was taken of.. so it has taken one year to get it back in its full glory ( with all original parts ) and with great thanks to the help from 335 Sqd.
it was actually flightworthy with almost brand new engines until a short while ago.. all engines was in place and pretty much everything was comming togethter..but then they had a accident with one of the engines of one of the C-130 still fying for the AF..so they requested one of the engines from the C-130 we had gotten ( as its now museum property and will never fly again ) so now we have one engine with some bad fanblades as one of the groundcrew forgot a maglite in there ( on the one they still had in use ) during a check and it took of with that maglite still in the engine.. made a pretty fast landing again..hehe ! but thats ok  its complete and that is what counts


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

Guttorm

You do realize it's just making it harder and harder to like you right????


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 31, 2009)

uuups--hehe

sorry 

but you know what..its no fun when you spend two hole days putting on a engine ( thats how long each engine took to put on as we havent done it before..( the guys at 335 Sqd used 4hrs on each engine ) and when the final cowling is in place the AF comes and tell you to take it off because they need the engine.. and when its taken off you have to put on another engine again..and when all engines was in place..the AF comes and tell you that they need the serial numbers on each engine so they can put it in the invetory that these engines are now with the museum..so of goes all the cowlings again.. so its not just all fun..as those serialnumbers are on the backside of the engines..almost imposible to see..
just look at that sour face when i had to start taking the cowlings of again.. hehe  and man..that is quite a lot of panels and screws..


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 31, 2009)

hooray..i am not a junior member anymore 

one picture from the C-130 Tor`s last flight !! its just landed on this picture and are now a part of the norwegian avation history..and a picture of the Loadstar that is on display in the museum next to the C-130 and the C-47


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

You'd think since you're giving them an engine they would at least remove an reinstall them for you!

Wow, the Loadstar is a beaut! How many planes do you guys have???


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 31, 2009)

The Loadstar was flown in back in 1996 and preserved and repainted

well..they gave US the whole C-130 and since we wnated it we did the job..hehe but they did come and help and actually mounted a couple of the engines ..as we was a bit confused there.. but after a couple we were left to do the rest. we have 37 aircrafts in our museum ( that is at gardermoen ) but with the museum up north in bodø and the one down south in stavanger ( its about 80 aircrafts or more..several aircrafts are on loan here and there ) but a special thanks go to the groundcrew on 335 Sqd for all the help with the C-130

here is a few pictures of the inside of the C-47 since we are on the transport topic. it has a long history ( made in 1944 ) took part in the D-day.. after the war it took part in the berlin airlift before it was sold to Norway and grounded in the early 70`s ( was in Kongo and a lot of other places during its time in the AF ) and been preserved since ! 
the funny thing is that somebody has written on the main id tag from the manufaturer on the delivery date " NEVER " so it was newer delivered but it sure saw action and had a long life..hehe


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great shots Gutt!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2009)

You never cease to amaze me GF, great shots!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, just beautiful!


----------



## ontos (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW! those are realy great shots. I think I would buy a cordless driver


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2009)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 4, 2009)

Great pictures. 


Wheels


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 2, 2009)

last update from the musem..the Flak 38 wagon has now been restored..and also a couple of luftwaffe fueldrums..
small things that needed to be done..the Flak 38 will soon follow mounted on the trolley 

some might complain that we actually painted over the original drum and paint..but the rest of the drum BADELY needed a full tretment from corrosion..so the whole drum was glassbeaded to save it ..and to restore the rest of the drum and keep the lid original it would just look plain stupid.. and we did two drums in once ( both luftwaffe fueldrums ( B4 are bomber fuel.. Me 109 and fighters in the early war used C 3 fuel )


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 2, 2009)

How'd I miss this ?!?! 

Awesome!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice Junkers, great work!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 2, 2009)

well..you found it now pal. and i hope you enjoy the pictures 

here is the flak 38 wagon before restoration..64 years outside did its toll.. and also the numbers of layers of paint from ww2 ( that help preserved it ) one can clearly see the different colours used

we went for the first original black/grey antrasit armour paint from 1940  and after some research we also found out what flakgroups took part in the invasion of Norway so we decided to go for flakregiment 79 ( the bird in the shield )


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2009)

WOW, that's a heck of a job on the Flak!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 2, 2009)

Sometimes it's neat just pealing away the layers of material and debris to see whats underneath it all isn't it?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2009)

Excellent work with the restoration.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Sometimes it's neat just pealing away the layers of material and debris to see whats underneath it all isn't it?



Thanks guys  and yes..i just love that part..and then bringing them back to their former glory  its really rewarding in its own way. the flak itself has been on display for some time also..BUT with the norwegian colours painted on after the war..so it is now undergoing full restoration ( dismanteled it today ) so it can go on display with the trolley as it was back in 1940


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey, the Ju 88 has a white walled tire - and I know what it means from this board!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 2, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hey, the Ju 88 has a white walled tire - and I know what it means from this board!



  keeping track here in here i see  

and yes..that i forgot in between al the other projects going on..we also got a PT-26 in a little while ago ( been on another museum in oslo for ages and it was transfeered to us ) it was on of the originals used in Canada during WW2 to train norwegian pilots in camp Little Norway ( Ontario )

here i am trying to sort out the last small fairings after it was put back togheter..just to bad that somebody stole the pitot tube when it was stored in parts.. maybe anybody can help ?
its now on display next to the Pt-19. they do make a lovely pair 

I will get a few more shots of this bird one of the following days if it is of any interest


----------



## Degs (Nov 2, 2009)

Your pics of the C130 seats brought back nasty memories of going deaf/insane stuck in one for hours. RAF didn't bother with soundproofing.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Degs said:


> Your pics of the C130 seats brought back nasty memories of going deaf/insane stuck in one for hours. RAF didn't bother with soundproofing.



hope your ears has recovered..i spend two days in one ( from Norway to usa..via-Icland-keflavik-Thule-St.John and then Joseph AFB )
that drove me insane  dont think i ever recovered


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 3, 2009)

Dang, Junkers....you do this full-time, or is it a part-time volunteer thing? I'm thinkin it might be a good idea to donate some of my Saturdays to the (relatively) local air museum over in Addison...

Also, whaz the story with the white-walled tires? I've never heard that one...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2009)

I am seriously a bit jealous. Like I said in another thread, I am an A&P, so I want to see if I can volunteer my serviced in helping restore old warbirds when I return to the states.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 3, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Dang, Junkers....you do this full-time, or is it a part-time volunteer thing? I'm thinkin it might be a good idea to donate some of my Saturdays to the (relatively) local air museum over in Addison...
> 
> Also, whaz the story with the white-walled tires? I've never heard that one...



it started out 12 years ago as a volenteer and now i am the project manager on the restoration of the Ju 88 a1 we salvaged and also in charge of the preservation and "updates" ( add-on of missing parts ) and completion of other german aircrafts and WW2 equioment we have in the museum

the story on the whitewall..hehe
read this but i must warn you..it may sound far off and fetch..but when you get further out in the thread..you will see and understand the whole thing..and all german aircrafts had white wall rear tires for a very good reason 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/luftwaffes-whitewall-tires-19255.html


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 3, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am seriously a bit jealous. Like I said in another thread, I am an A&P, so I want to see if I can volunteer my serviced in helping restore old warbirds when I return to the states.



beeing a volunteer might take you places you never imagined.. but it all depends on how much volenteer one is..we have many that comes and go..we always start by telling them to start cleaning the floor..if they are really dedicated they do so.. and advance..i started myself cleaning hangarfloors and dusting of the aircrafts  and a A&P..well..that is a good thing as people with skills are always needed 

keep up that thought  today i have mostely worked on the Ju 88 trimtab systems.. just the main box has taken a whole day to take apart and put back togheter in working condition. and the rods and those #"¤% conections are up next..they are timeconsuming


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2009)

Cool Junkers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm soooo green of envy!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 5, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> beeing a volunteer might take you places you never imagined.. but it all depends on how much volenteer one is..we have many that comes and go..we always start by telling them to start cleaning the floor..if they are really dedicated they do so.. and advance..i started myself cleaning hangarfloors and dusting of the aircrafts  and a A&P..well..that is a good thing as people with skills are always needed
> 
> keep up that thought  today i have mostely worked on the Ju 88 trimtab systems.. just the main box has taken a whole day to take apart and put back togheter in working condition. and the rods and those #"¤% conections are up next..they are timeconsuming



Hells bells GF, move the museum here and I will sweep floors and dust aircraft. Just to be close to some of the aircraft in your museum would be a privilege.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2009)

Agree wholeheartedly with Paul. Excellent work you do.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 6, 2009)

i think its easier for you to move than moving the whole museum..hehe
its 38 aircrafts and equipment..that si not easily moved


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 7, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> i think its easier for you to move than moving the whole museum..hehe
> its 38 aircrafts and equipment..that si not easily moved



Ahhh come on, with that many aircraft you should be able to transport the musuem any where around the world.  The hard part is getting them in the air and back down in one piece.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 7, 2009)

hehe

weeeeeeeeeeeel..many of the birds are flyers.. but we dont fly them as they are national heritage and are destined to be preserved for the future 

latest work on the Ju 88 stab. done by a proffesional metalsheet worker. the leading edge was a "total loss " before he started on it..also the stringers inside ( note before and after )
its good to have a magician with us on this project


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, talk about scratch building, Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Heinz (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome thread Guttorm!
 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 15, 2009)

How'd I miss this? VERY VERY cool!!! 8)  

Kept up the great work! ( volunteer restorer of a DH.98 Mossie myself)


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2009)

I finally got around to looking at this thread. Fantastic Guttorm! I still love the AK on the wall - one way to deter insurance salesmen!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2009)

Superb!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 16, 2009)

glad you folks like it  we aim to please 

and yes..that is not the usual fighter pilot helmet.. lol


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 16, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> How'd I miss this? VERY VERY cool!!! 8)
> 
> Kept up the great work! ( volunteer restorer of a DH.98 Mossie myself)



please post some pics of the mossie pal  would love to see 

and glad i could make you smile aron..hehe

a few more.. and the caption should read something like..
what the he** these things are as outdated as a T-65 landspeeder.. the 101st spaceborn legion has taken over the museum.. lol


----------



## Heinz (Nov 16, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 17, 2009)

Great stuff Guttorm



Junkers88A1 said:


> please post some pics of the mossie pal  would love to see



Sure thing , will get a few posted tonight


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pics. 

The Stormtrooper pics. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2009)

The last pic is the best!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 19, 2009)

glad you like them  not that often we have such visitors in the museum.. lol

here is a few i took today from the museums storage area..these three babies are awaiting their fate..
restoration is what we are hoping for  they go under the transport and armour dep. as we do the aircrafts..
but man ..that storage facility with all the equipment stored.. drives me nuts..hehe


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Horst Schopis visiting the musem ( german bomberpilot who flew the he 111 during the poland campaign and the invasion of Norway )

also a nice visit


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2009)

Guttorm, you are one fortunate individual.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2009)

Really cool stuff!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Dec 17, 2009)

today we have surveyd a bell UH 1-B that is destined to be scrapped..it is a Vietnam War veteran ( sold to Norway after the war )and also a veteran from Lebanon. it has been used by the army since 1988 as a med-evac trainer ( on and offloading with stretchers and wounded )and is now written of and will be scrapped.. the museum has taken a look at it today and it will be decided what shall be done with it.. i think its in pretty good shape and most of the interior is there..and we have spare seats.. so lets see what the curator thinks when he gets the report..i personally hope it will be saved


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool, best of luck getting it approved!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 18, 2009)

Good luck on getting it approved.
She doesn't look to be in that bad of shape.


Wheels


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2009)

Great stuff thankyou!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2009)

Let's hope the curator likes it.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

Good stuff, hope it gets approved.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 3, 2010)

[ATTACH[/ATTACH]another hard day at the museum.. 

but somebody has to do it..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2010)

You poor guy, how to you sleep at night.............<grumble><grumble>


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 4, 2010)

ohh..belive me..its hard..


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2010)

How about an update on 'our' lassie......the '88? Nice blonde btw..!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks a really rough day at the museum


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 5, 2010)

that was a rough day but somebody has to do it.. #¤% hehe

a small update on the Ju 88..hehe
the stabs are comming along..one is done..the second is well under way


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking good! Can't wait to see the finished article.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2010)

Great stuff Guttorm!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking good. 


Wheels


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 24, 2010)

the Flak 38 has tody been completed and will during easter be reunited with the trolley i restored earlier.
Its now fully operational ( it was not movable before restoration )
the only thing missing is the sight but that will be added during the summer ( we have one in store for us arriving this summer )


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2010)

That is so cool.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm with Wheels. That's cool Guttorm!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Jon Kjetil Dalen (Mar 25, 2010)

Very good job you are doing. Looking forward to a update on the FLAK trolley.

I really have to visit the museum sometime. Maybe I can bring some items if you need heinkel parts and such. What is the policy on that..? I have a wall-mount for a oxygen flask.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 25, 2010)

hi and thanks. today we got the flak 38 on its wagon..and that was a easy job..three man could easily do it without any tool.. german enginering at its best 

if you have parts to donate that is always welcome Jon Kjetil. and let me know if you plan a trip to the museum 

the Mg 151 in the background is a original fieldmodification from WW2 ( from aircraft to grounduse/flak )

so for the users of this website..here is the first view of this flak on wagon as nobody else has seen it yet ( me and two others )
was put on display today after completion


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 25, 2010)

Junkers88A1 said:


> ohh..belive me..its hard..



Niiiicccceeeee


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 25, 2010)

Great job there Gunther!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2010)

Man, that is just so fricken awesome! I REALLY need to visit your place!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Fantastic Gutt!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2010)

Think I would like to visit too!!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 7, 2010)

you`r all welcome


----------

